# Our New Outback 'followed' Us Home!



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey everyone! Well, DH and I just got in late last nite from Indiana with our new TT! The trip went very smooth. The dealership had us all set up with a hotel across the street from them and we were the first in line to get the brake and all that stuff put on at Dan's Hitch. Then went back to the dealership for our walk-through. Everything looked mint with no scratches or boo-boos of any sort (and I looked thoroughly! shy







) Having done everything long-distance was an unusual way for us to do business but we must say, it turned out relatively stress-free. The dealership (TIARA RV~Elkhart, Indiana) gave us by far the best deal and were very pleasant to deal with. Deb was our salesperson and very efficient. Dan's Hitch also there in Elkhart were friendly, knowledgable and caring. Although Elkhart, Indiana is only a few miles from Michigan, we didn't get any snow until we got almost home to Nashville! Then it got nasty!























The only thing me and the DH both noticed coming home was the rocking motion of our truck. If it was a VERY level and seam-free road, it rode well. But if the road had any variation at all, it would actually be hard to carry on a conversation. I told my DH I felt like a mexican jumping bean!





















I guess this must be normal with a TT?







I am usually a very good rider in that I hardly ever have to stop for the 'ladies room'. But yesterday, I 'had to go' several times and I attribute it to my kidneys being all 'shook up'!














Seriously though. It was a rather bumpy ride. But I guess it will just take some getting used to. Right now, it is 5 am our time and we are just putting on coffee and getting ready to go out and really check it out for the first time. The guy that did the walk-through told us that the AC was a 13,500 BTU and I told him and my DH that I was certain it was a 15,000. We looked through all the booklets and it did not tell so he was going to remove the screws and look up there to see what it is. We told him we would do it when we got home. My DH says 'It is what it is', but I still want to know because I thought I did all my homework and I was certain that somewhere in my Outback travels, I learned that it would be a 15,000 BTU!
















Ok, well anyway, just wanted to let you all know that we are back. I'm sure we will have some questions for you all before the day is out. I am wanting to get busy on a couple of these rally reservations here pretty quick!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! Sounds like it was a good trip home except for the rocking - gee, it's usually okay for the TT to be rocking but not the TV







. Helper springs might aid in that area.

Congrats again,
Scott


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

HAHA! You devil you!














Yes, some type of springs to help are probably in our future! It was pretty 'rocky' and the roads were decent. I would hate to think what it would be like if the roads were as bad as some I've been on!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new unit. I am pretty sure that it is a 13,500 btu unit. The upgrade to 15K units is in the Sydney units.

They "rocking" motion you are experiencing is probably because the hitch need to be "tweaked". You really should not experience a "kidney shaking" ride.

Good luck and post often.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You might be a able to tweak the hitch a little, but the camper is for the most part designed to have supplies in it, meaning weight. I would maybe try to load correctly the things you will carry all the time. If you notice on the units with a rear slide, almost all of the storage is from over the axle and forward. Adding the camping supplies might 'balance' the trailer better. Test that before changing the hitch.

Glad you have finally picked it up.

John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze congrads on the new 30RLS.







That is one good looking Outback.







If me and DW had to do it all over again, I think that is the model we would go with, but we are very happy with our 26RKS.
As for the rocking, I think the others have hit it right on the head. Some people call it porpoising. Tweaking the hitch, moving some weight either forward or to the rear will cure that, no big deal.
Again welcome to the world of Outbacking and look forward to seeing yall at the rallies. I sent you a PM on the reservations for the Spring and Summer rallies.

Leon


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze,

From your post looks like you live in Nashville? If so, I'm curious if you shopped the closest Outback dealer, Clarksville RV, before heading to Indiana. Let me know, as I live here too.

Also, did you pay Indiana sales tax on the RV, and will TN give you credit or waive sales tax here?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You should not need any helper springs with that truck.
What you do need IMHO is a new receiver hitch on the truck.
Make sure you are running 80 PSI in the rear tires of the truck
Take the time to do a proper setup of the dual cam and all will be right with the world.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, TheBreeze! Whoo Hoo.

As for the rocking motion, was that side to side, or fore-aft porpoising?

We have friends with a 2500HD gas burner and a 28RS-DS that suffered form the porpoising to the point it was making the kids car sick. They solved the problem with a set of air bags on the rear axle. Great ride now.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Justlookin! Yes, actually we did check out Clarksville RV. They wouldn't even come close to what we paid in Indiana. The little sales girl we had was really sweet but seemed to be 'afraid' to present an offer to the big boss. She said she doubted he would come down any and she was right~~he didn't!














I absolutely hate haggling for too long and we even made one last approach before deciding on the Indiana thing, but it was a no-go for Mr. Clarksville. In answer to your question about the sales tax, Indiana (Tiara RV) collected 6% of the sales tax at closing with the understanding that we will pay the other 1% here in TN. We also confirmed this with the DMV here in our town.

Thanks to everyone for their tips on the 'rocky rv'. We will utilize your suggestions and let you know the outcome!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

First off...Congrats! That quite a ship you have there.

I would bet you have the 15,000BTU unit since you have the Sydney setup.

Enjoy and post often sunny


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Doug, Ummm...it seems as if it was up and down-type rocking. Kind of like a blump, blump, blump, blump...














If it was a black-top pavement with no seams, it was fine. But as soon as there would be any type of lines or seams in the grayer type pavement (does anyone know what I am talking about??







) haha, then it would start blumping!














HAHALOL...I know what you're all thinking...HAHALOL


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there Zoom! You are right! We took the screws off and it is indeed a 15,000 BTU! So apparently the guy at the dealership has been telling everyone it is a 13,500.







The DH is proud that I did some decent homework! Yes, apparently the Sydney edition has the 15,000 BTU. (Not that we could have done anything about it if it _wasn't_!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Now get signed up for the spring and summer SE rally's.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer. That floor plan is VERY nice









Sounds like a typical dealer set-up on your Reese Dual Cam hitch that is likely causing most of your "porpoising". There is probably too much weight on the rear of your truck, and not enough weight transfered to the front wheels. This will cause you to BOUNCE









Do a search here on Reese Dual Cam and you will find many threads about this and with the info you need.

Good Luck action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you Jim! We will do just that!

Hey there Zoom, that's definitely next on our agenda!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I had the same type of ride with my Suburban when I first loaded the trailer. After I adjusted the Dual Cam system, the ride is much better. Take the time to set up the Dual Cam system....it is worth every minute you spend doing it.

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback







That is an awesome layout!

sunny Bring it down to the spring and summer rallies sunny


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats theycallusthebreeze!














Isn't it great to have something that nice just decide it belongs with you and follow you home?







Enjoy getting to know your new baby!

The "blumping" may even out when you have stuff loaded in the camper, if not you may need to adjust the dual cam. If you have a truck scale (like CAT) reasonably close by, you could weigh your tow vehicle alone, making sure the front and rear axles are on different plates on the scales. Make note of the front and rear axle weights for the truck by itself. Then hook up the trailer and weigh again, making sure that the trailer axle is on the third plate of the scale. Compare the increase in front and rear axle weights with the trailer attached - if your WD is set up right, the increased weight on each truck axle should be comparable.

Good luck and have fun! sunny

Deb


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We experienced the same thing on our trip down I-81 and I-95. As soon as hit the "gray" top roads I had porpoising like you wouldn't believe.

I have the Equalizer cinched up pretty tight. Guess I'll have to drop down a couple pegs to put more weight forward.

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!! That must have been one heck of a road trip with all that rocking.

I'd recommend you take the TV and TT to a local shop and have them look it over. You should not have any of those issues.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

I was sure hoping that this rocking around wasn't normal!







My DH is going to take all of your advice and then take it to the hitch place if necessary. It's hard to believe that putting our 'stuff' in it might make a difference but hey, who knows? I just didn't think we had that much stuff to make a difference!







shy But after we get her loaded up and a few other things you all mentioned, we will see how she does. Thanks everyone! You're priceless! action


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Same here with the bouncing on my 3/4 ton Suburban. In my case it was because the drop bar on the hitch was to short and the Outback was not level. Have your DH put a 3' level inside or a small level on the tounge when it is hooked up to see if the TT is level or slightly nose down. You may have to buy a new drop ball shaft to get the TT in the right place. Have fun , Kirk.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

would have to agree with californiaJim. when the dealer set up our hitch, it was not nearly tight enough on the weight distribution bars and the porpoising was horrible














. search this site and you'll find plenty of posts on how to properly set up the bars to make front and rear axles both drop the same amount, thus evenly distributing the hitch weight to both axles. It completely resolved the problem with our set up. the first thing you need to do is measure the distance from the wheel well to the ground on all 4 wheels of the TV while parked on level ground. then hook up the trailer and remeasure. all 4 measurements should drop by the same amount. I'll bet you find that the back wheel wells drop, and the front ones go up, thus indicating an improper WD hitch set up. go up on the chain links until the TV squats down evenly, and you may need to adjust the angle of the ball once the correct number of links is determined.

congrats on the new TT!!

scott


----------

